# Morjens



## joensuu

Hello!

Is somebody know this word ? It's in the beginning of an email and don't know in which language could it be and neither what does it mean! 
If someone could help me !
Thanks !


----------



## Whodunit

joensuu said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> Is somebody know this word ? It's in the beginning of an email and don't know in which language could it be and neither what does it mean!
> If someone could help me !
> Thanks !



Some context? Haha, it looks like a wrong spelled German word, but I can't be sure without context ...


----------



## joensuu

it's the problem.. there is no context ! A Finnish friend send me this in the beginning of the email.. 

Sould be a finn idiom .. 
Thanks


----------



## allwords

joensuu said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> Is somebody know this word ? It's in the beginning of an email and don't know in which language could it be and neither what does it mean!
> If someone could help me !
> Thanks !


  Morjens! It´s simply the equivalent of the English "Hi!" or "Hello!" _An old expression, but still used today. __Often the "n" is left out. _Can be used both when meeting somebody or when leaving. Morjes!_ _


----------



## Whodunit

allwords said:
			
		

> Morjens! It´s simply equivalent to the English "Hi!" or "Hello!" _An old expression, but still used today. __Often the "n" is left out: _Morjes! _ _



Haha, that's what I though for German: There're several dialects who use "Morjen" instead of "Guten Morgen!" (Good morning) ...


----------

